

First Flight of Linux APM Drone on Raspberry Pi 2 - ivereninov
http://www.emlid.com/first-flight-of-linux-apm-on-raspberry-pi-2-with-navio/

======
tinuslorvalds
at first they fly with arduinos, and now with quad core processors - crazy!

~~~
cyanideassassin
wait a month, they'll fly 16-core xeons...

------
amerigonasco
Almost a flying smartphone

~~~
hermanloch
danke, not an android

------
annaaverina
well done

------
hey_dima
nice stuff

